# NEW REMOTE JOBS (remote jobs, working from home, telecommuting jobs)



## max_muchler (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

For those of you, who are interested in working remotely, I will post such jobs descriptions in this topic from time to time.
I've found it more flexible to work remotely and I know that it had helped many immigrants to save their money before they found their first job in Canada.

Please see the first list below:
*Software Developer: *workoglobecom/RemoteWorkApp/Preview/JobVacancy/2173
*CQ5 Front-end developer 100%remote: *workoglobecom/RemoteWorkApp/Preview/JobVacancy/2117
*Lead QA Automation Engineer: *workoglobecom/RemoteWorkApp/Preview/JobVacancy/2114


----------

